# Verbindungsunterbrechung an HMI erkennen



## marcochriss (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich steh grad irgendwie auf dem Schlauch...

Ich möchte an meinem MP177DP anzeigen lassen, wenn die Verbindung zur SPS gestört ist. Ich finde irgendwie keine interne Variable, mit der ich das gewährleisten kann.

Hab an der SPS mal ein Bit gesetzt mit dem Hintergedanke, dass bei einer Unterbrechung dieses Bit nichtmehr als high erkannt wird und ich mir dann den Text "Offline" über "Sichtbarkeit" anzeigen lasse. Keine Chance. Muss ich die Variable irgendwie anders konfigurieren? Oder ist das Ansatz komplett falsch? Wenn ja, was kann man da tun?

Danke schonmal!!! 

Gruß Marco

P.S.: Ich hab WinCC flexible ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2010)

Hallo Marco.

Dieses Thema gab es hier schon zig mal. Bitte benutz mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## marcochriss (20 Juli 2010)

Echt??? Mist... Hab gesucht wie n Wilder aber nix gefunden... Dann such ich wohl weiter... Danke!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2010)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal gesucht und auf die schnelle nix gefunden. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon wirklich oft.

Ich mach das so :

In der CPU setze ich mir zyklisch ein Bit. Im Panel lasse ich dieses Bit per Aufgabenplaner zurücksetzen. Das Bit zeigt ein Bild an.

Bild weg - Verbindung weg. Der Nachteil ist das man bei Aufgabenplaner als kleinster Wert  1 Minute einstellen kann. Dadurch wird der Ausfall im schlimmsten Fall erst nach einer Minute angezeigt


----------



## pylades (20 Juli 2010)

Moin,

schau Dir mal diesen Link an:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/35538370

Pylades


----------



## marcochriss (21 Juli 2010)

Lipperlandstern: Ich hab schon an meiner Fähigkeit des Suchens gezweifelt. 
Die Methode mit dem Bit setzen und rücksetzen hatte ich dann auch ins Auge gefasst, wäre allerdings sehr umständlich ausgefallen.

Der Link von Siemens (vielen Dank pylades) ist sehr hilfreich!!! Glücklicherweise habe ich WinCC flexible 2008 SP1. Hierdurch fällt die Umsetzung sehr einfach aus!!!

Funktioniert mit der Anleitung von Siemens einwandfrei!!! Danke euch für die Mühe!

Gruß Marco


----------



## hene1985 (22 Juli 2010)

warum reint es mnicht wenn man einfach nur den taktmerker ausliest?wieso muss man noch einen bereichszeiger machen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2010)

mit den Bereichszeiger "Koordinierung" kannst du in der SPS überwachen 
ob und wie das Panel läuft. Es kann ja sein das du die Anlage stillsetzen 
musst wenn das Panel ausfällt.


----------



## marcochriss (22 Juli 2010)

Das mit dem einzelnen Bit habe ich auch versucht. Aber wenn du in der SPS das Bit oder den Merker setzt und das Panel abkoppelst, dann wird das Bit ja nicht explizit auf Null gesetzt. Das war mein erster gescheiterter Versuch.


----------



## IBFS (22 Juli 2010)

marcochriss schrieb:


> Das mit dem einzelnen Bit habe ich auch versucht. Aber wenn du in der SPS das Bit oder den Merker setzt und das Panel abkoppelst, dann wird das Bit ja nicht explizit auf Null gesetzt. Das war mein erster gescheiterter Versuch.


 
Und was ist mit einem Lebensbit?

Das wechselt ständig 0->1->0.
Da muss du sowohl den NULL und
den EINS-Pegel auschaltverzögert
auf ein UND-Glied legen.
Wenn dann der Undgliedausgang 
NULL ist, weißt du dass das BIT 
festhängt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Günni1977 (22 Juli 2010)

marcochriss schrieb:


> Das mit dem einzelnen Bit habe ich auch versucht. Aber wenn du in der SPS das Bit oder den Merker setzt und das Panel abkoppelst, dann wird das Bit ja nicht explizit auf Null gesetzt. Das war mein erster gescheiterter Versuch.



was wir gern machen ist, ein Takt von der SPS einfach irgendwo mit z.B. dem "*" anzuzeigen. meistens oben in einer Menüleiste die auf jedem Bild ist, blinkt das *-Zeichen. und solange es blinkt, ist die Verbindung da. außerdem gibt es ja auch Systemfehlermeldungen über Verbindung inline/offine.


----------



## marcochriss (22 Juli 2010)

Wenn z. B. meine MPI oder LWL Verbindung nimmer steht, dann weiss ich ja nicht ob in der SPS eine Null anliegt. Und das interne Abfragen mit Zeitglied,... geht glaub nur über Skript. Oder täusch ich mich da? Jedenfalls wäre das mit dem Skript umständlicher als die Möglichkeit, wie sie in der Beschreibung von Siemens angegeben ist...

Günni: Das von Siemens beschriebene ist das mit den Systemfehlermeldungen (140000 und 140001).

Das mit dem Blinken ist eine Möglichkeit. Allerdings gebe ich eine "Offline"-Meldung aus. Also ist hübscher!


----------



## volker (22 Juli 2010)

auf die schnelle gefunden

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=4260&highlight=lebensbit


----------



## Bär1971 (24 Juli 2010)

hallo, 

ich habe da mal ne Frage dazu.
Auch ich überwache in der SPS den Signalwechsel des Lebensbits.
Seit ich das eingeführt habe, laufen schon 5 Anlagen mit der Überwachung.
Jetzt mal meine Frage: 
Ich habe ein Panel gehabt, bei dem das high-Signal ganze 4 sekunden anlag und das low-Signal ca. 2 sekunden.
Auch hab ich schon ein Panel gehabt, bei dem das Lebensbit gar nicht gearbeitet hat.
Bei allen Projekten die selbe Programmierung sowohl in Step-7 als auch in WinCC...

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## hene1985 (24 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mit den Bereichszeiger "Koordinierung" kannst du in der SPS überwachen
> ob und wie das Panel läuft. Es kann ja sein das du die Anlage stillsetzen
> musst wenn das Panel ausfällt.


 
Ja..das is ja das problem...in der sps überwachen...dann bringt mir der koordinatenzeiger auch nix in der visualisierung...oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2010)

hene1985 schrieb:


> Ja..das is ja das problem...in der sps überwachen...dann bringt mir der koordinatenzeiger auch nix in der visualisierung...oder?


 
In der ausgefallenen Visualisierung wird er dir nicht viel bringen, aber vlt.
kannst du es in einer anderen anzeigen lassen oder lässt einfach eine 
Lampe angehen. Du kannst dir ja auch einen eigenen Bauen der auf HMI
und SPS seite funktioniert, es kann ja auch einfach sein das nur die
Verbindung unterbrochen ist. Dann kannst du es Anzeigen und die SPS
entsprechend reagieren lassen. Da gibt es soviele möglichkeiten....

Ich mache eigentlich garnichts, wenn irgendetwas nicht geht wird der
Bediener es schon merken und mich anrufen.


----------



## marcochriss (25 Juli 2010)

Mensch Helmut... Und das sagst du uns JETZT erst??? 

Bär: Für was brauchst du denn das Lebensbit? Nur um am HMI anzeigen zu lassen ob du online bist? Wenn du mindestens WinCCflexible 2008 SP1 hast, dann kannst du das auch über interne Systemfehlermeldungen machen. Das ist (meiner Meinung nach) wesentlich geschickter. Die Anleitung hierfür findest du weiter oben in diesem Thread (ist etwas von Siemens Automation). Wenn du das Lebensbit an der SPS brauchst um eventuelle Fehlermeldungen zu generieren, dann musst allerdings schon auf dieses zurückgreifen.

Viel Erfolg bei deinen Anlagen weiterhin!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Bär1971 (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo marcochriss,

erstmal sorry für die verspätete Antwort.
Ich werte das Lebensbit aus, weil ich erkennen mag wann das Panel nach dem Einschalten der Anlage wirklich hochgefahren und aktiv ist. 
Diese Information benötige ich um gewisse Bausteine im S7-Programm erst arbeiten zu lassen wenn das Panel online ist.


----------



## marcochriss (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bär,

Kein Problem! ;-)

Wenn das so ist, kannst du dir ein Bit setzen lassen, dass zum Beispiel beim Hochfahren des Anfangsbildschirms gesetzt wird. Dann kannst du dir sicher sein, dass das Panel bereit ist. Weil das Lebensbit steht, glaub ich, schon vorher an...
Also das würde ich mal, falls noch aktuell, testen.

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------

